# Is it too much to ask for your pony back?



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 10, 2007)

I wasn't going to say anything but I'm just so frusterated right now I just can't keep my mouth shut anymore.

We bought this weanling colt from someone and he was AMHR/ASPC registered. We had a contract saying if ever went over 38" then we would beable to replace him with another colt. Well he obviously went over when he turned a year old. I tried selling him but wasn't going to get what I paid for, and I gelded him because he just did not need to be a stallion




:

So I asked the breeders instead of a colt if we traded for a filly and I would be willing to pay extra. I understood if they wouldn't do the trade especially since he was gelded. They said thats perfectly fine and that would be our plan. We gave them the horse at Nationals since we were both there and to save on transportation and they took FOREVER to send pics of their fillies. We called several times and then our last conversation in that department was it was going to be MORE then what we were going to pay and we did not like that. So the guy offered us our money back. So we totally agreed on that.

It's been several months and we have not seen any money, and these people did not want to talk to us anymore. I was so stressed out over this and I got so upset cause the only person that was getting hurt in this situation is my pony, I don't like the way these people handle their horses and he was a psyco case when I brought him home the last time I can't imagine what he is like now. So I told my dad I just rather get my pony back. We called them a couple of times we just want our pony and be done with them. But they won't call us back! I'm so worried for him, I can't believe I ever got involved with these people. Now that they won't call us we are going to have to take some legal action.

Atleast my dad made me a little bit happier and we will beable to bring a new horse into our family, will beable to tell later, but I just couldn't hold this in anymore. I feel like screaming their farm name on the top of my lungs but not here.

Sorry just had to vent.

But is it to much to ask for your pony back?


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 10, 2007)

I would give them some more time... And _maybe _ a legal warning?

But no, it is not too much to ask.

Try to hold in there, I hope it will inprove


----------



## CLC Stables (Mar 10, 2007)

Careful, do you have all this in writing?????????/

I doubt you would get the pony back at this point.


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 11, 2007)

Why didn't they bring your exchange filly to Nationals so you could save on shipping as well? I would think that you would have been getting an 06" filly correct?


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 11, 2007)

SweetOpal said:


> Why didn't they bring your exchange filly to Nationals so you could save on shipping as well? I would think that you would have been getting an 06" filly correct?


At the time they said the weanlings were late and weren't ready to wean yet. Actually we were trying for an save on shipping whenever the guy came down back to Tulsa a little after Nationals but we were never in contact to beable to do that.

We do have a height guarantee in writing with a couple of emails but most of our conversations have been on phone.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles. Getting everything in writing is crucial. Dot every i and cross every t and even put in things you don't think will ever arise -- you just never know and be safe rather than sorry. I think at this point that legal action is your only recourse. Is there anything in place where the main office can intervene to help resolve the problem? I noticed in the February Journal that there were some people that had been "Suspended" (it was back in the Official Pages) so maybe there is something in place. Maybe you ought to call the main office and talk to someone back there? I sure hope everything works out for you...and your mini. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 11, 2007)

We did call AMHR to se if they could possibly do something but they don't want to get in the middle of it, which I don't blame them.


----------



## Miniv (Mar 11, 2007)

Right now you are out your original pony, out a refund, and out a replacement horse.......

Since they are not following through with a height guarrantee but they now how your pony, that pony does still belong to YOU.

You have every right to go get your original pony back!

MA


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 11, 2007)

I am curious when you gave them the pony back.. did you sign his transfer papers as well? That of course will make a huge difference in your out come legally I would think?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 12, 2007)

I am curios as to why you gave him back at all if you are so worried about how he would be treated.

Sorry if that sounds harsh but, on the face of it, you are concerned about him now that it looks as if you will be out the money, but you were not concerned when it looked as if you would get a filly in return??

Could you just clarify a few things, here??


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 12, 2007)

Actually my dad was the main one concerned with the money, I hated to do it in the first place but this past year we had to do colic surgery on my filly which didn't help her at all and that was pretty expensive and at the same time I was going to college so I was just trying to help him out. I tried selling him in the first place to a good home but there was no interest. My dad rather do something and trade then not do anything.

I finially heard back from them today and no mention on the horse, but said they are going to give me some money, so hopefully. I just hope they sold him and he went to a good home.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 12, 2007)

I also just want to ad that right now we aren't even looking for any money, we are just wanting to get away from them, but obviously they rather not give us the colt back and just give us money. All along I wanted him back but my dad wanted the money, he is in charge of financial here, me and him work together. Obviously this past week money isn't important too him right now since he did buy me a colt that we both liked but he wants to see some action, thats just him. He's not a horse person like me, but he does handle the expenses, thats why JMS fits so perfectly its both of our initials lol.

So in responding to your question of course I cared where he was going to end up. I hated it, but my dad wanted it, he just doesn't understand sometimes.


----------

